# TiVo service unavailable



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I already started a thread Why was the remote not working? | TiVo Community Forum 

But this seems more serious. I couldn't back up a few seconbds to hear something I missed. The green line across the bottom of the screen was replaced with a gray one, along with the message "Tivo service unavailable". After trying a few different things, I went back to the show and I was able to watch but not back up. 

I unplugged the Edge and plugged it back in and eventually got the blinking green light, followed by "Starting up" on the screen. Then when I tried to restart the show, I was told "Can't play now. Come back later" or something like that.

I don't even remember what got the Edge to start playing the show again.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

A man from the phone company was just here. He said the first thing he would do in my situation, seeing an old modem, was replace it. I was reluctant because I had been told when I asked that would be $10 a month. Why I wasn't paying for the old modem I don't know. While this may not mean anything, he suggested my other devices be disconnected from the Internet when I was using my computer. I suppose this is possible but if I wanted to transfer shows, that would have to happen when I was on the computer. At least the start of the transfer would. Getting information could happen when I was off the computer.


----------

